# Webseiten Android optimiert



## Lodorvonhal (30. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich programmiere gerade einen Webservice mit Tapestry.
Die angezeigte Webseite wollte ich nach mögichkeit optimieren für mobile Endgeräte.

Meine Frage:
gibt es eine Art Tag o.ä. was einen Android Browser mitteilt wenn es sich bei einem Textfeld für Zahlen handelt, dass dann nur die Zahlen Tastatur erscheint?
Bei Android Apps gehts, das weis ich, nur für normale Webseiten hab ich nix gefunden.

Danke fürs lesen.

MFG
Patrick


----------



## schlingel (30. Mai 2012)

Wie früher auch über ein das Typ-Attribut. In HTML5 gibt's dafür "number".  Siehe auch hier. (Generell hat w3schools einen sehr schlechten Ruf, aber für solche Attribut/Tag-Suchen ganz praktisch.)


----------



## Lodorvonhal (31. Mai 2012)

Coole Sache vielen Dank.
Ich befasse mich erst seit kurzem mit Webfomularen daher hab ich da noch nicht so den Durchblick. 

Wieder was gelert, vielen Dank schlingel. :toll:


----------

